# Niet mogen vs. niet moeten



## ThomasK

Ik lees net in een interview met Arjo Klamer (_De Standaard_, 26 april- : 



> Frits Bolkestein bijvoorbeeld, zegt heel duidelijk: de euro was een vergissing. W*e hadden dat niet moeten do*en.



Ik ken 'niet moeten' als variant van 'niet hoeven', maar zoals hierboven zouden wij  de uitdrukking in Vlaanderen niet gebruiken, denk ik. Maar hoe interpreteren Nederlanders die precies: 'We hadden het niet mogen doen', toch? 'Hoeven' lijkt mij helemaal geen steek te houden. Of komt er nog een subtiele connotative bij. 

Ik corrigeer Franstalige studenten wanneer ze zeggen: "Je moet dat niet doen" in plaats van "Je mag dat niet doen", omdat ik dat als interferentie beschouw van het Franse "Tu ne dois pas faire cela", dat bij mijn weten een verbod weergeeft.  Eventueel ga ik wat te ver, maar dan omdat ik 'niet moeten' onduidelijk vind: het heeft iets van moeten, maar met zoveel ruimte dat het geen bevel meer is. Zoiets als : ik zou willen dat je dat doet, maar ja, als je toch doet, nou, dan is het maar zo... 

Verderop gebruikt hij alvast 'niet mogen': 


> Maar dat mag anderen, zoals economen en wetenschappers, er *niet *van weerhouden om de discussie te voeren.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik begrijp de verwarring niet.

"Moeten" = "verplicht zijn"
"mogen" = "de toestemming hebben"

Ik moet dit doen: ik ben verplicht dit te doen
Ik moet dit niet doen: ik ben niet verplicht dit te doen (ik kan het doen als ik wil, maar ik ben niet verplicht)
Ik mag dit doen: ik heb de toestemming om dit te doen
Ik mag dit niet doen: ik heb geen toestemming om dit te doen


----------



## ThomasK

Oké, oké, volkomen akkoord met die voorstelling van de betekenis in zijn algemeenheid, maar hoe interpreteer je da nBolkesteins/ Klamers uitspraak: _we hadden dat niet moeten doen_? Dat lijkt me veel te zwak dat als afwezigheid van verplichting te beschouwen. Ik lees als een post-factum- veroordeling/zelfkritiek, als een soort verbod: _we hadden dat niet mogen doen_.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Oké, oké, volkomen akkoord met die voorstelling van de betekenis in zijn algemeenheid, maar hoe interpreteer je da nBolkesteins/ Klamers uitspraak: _we hadden dat niet moeten doen_? Dat lijkt me veel te zwak dat als afwezigheid van verplichting te beschouwen. Ik lees als een post-factum- veroordeling/zelfkritiek, als een soort verbod: _we hadden dat niet mogen doen_.



Ik begrijp het nog steeds niet.

Je doet het voorkomen dat 'niet moeten' in sommige gevallen steevast door 'niet mogen' vervangen dient te worden. Wat  niet waar is.

Bolkestein gebruikt 'niet moeten' in een irrealiszin (zie http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/28/03/03/05/body.html) om aan te geven dat het beter of anders wel noodzakelijk zou zijn geweest dat zij dat niet hebben gedaan. Met 'niet mogen' in dezelfde irrealiszin zou Bolkestein aangeven dat het niet toegestaan zou zijn geweest dat zij dat hebben gedaan. De gedachte aan een verbod dringt zich dus op, opgelegd door hetzij anderen hetzij jezelf.

Er is wel een probleempje met 'niet moeten', maar dat ligt op een heel ander terrein. In België wordt door sommigen 'niet moeten' gebruikt in plaats van 'niet hoeven te'. En niet iedere Vlaming schijnt daar blij mee te zijn. Zie http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/386/hoeven_moeten_in_ontkennende_zin/. En voor de liefhebbers: http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/18/05/04/04/03/03/body.html.

Hoe dan ook, als een Franstalige student Nederlands 'je moet dat niet doen' zegt, kan het heel goed zijn dat hij of zij inderdaad ook 'je moet dat niet doen' bedoelt en niet 'je mag dat niet doen'.


----------



## ThomasK

Niet gedacht dat ik zo verwarrend overkwam, maar ik vind het minstens subtiel. Tja, desnoods laten we het daarbij...  



bibibiben said:


> Je doet het voorkomen dat 'niet moeten' in sommige gevallen steevast door 'niet mogen' vervangen dient te worden. Wat  niet waar is.


 In sommige gevallen inderdaad, maar alleen als het echt verbod is, zou ik zeggen. 



bibibiben said:


> Bolkestein gebruikt 'niet moeten' in een irrealiszin (zie http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/28/03/03/05/body.html) om aan te geven dat het beter of anders wel noodzakelijk zou zijn geweest dat zij dat niet hebben gedaan. Met 'niet mogen' in dezelfde irrealiszin zou Bolkestein aangeven dat het niet toegestaan zou zijn geweest dat zij dat hebben gedaan. De gedachte aan een verbod dringt zich dus op, opgelegd door hetzij anderen hetzij jezelf. .


 Irrealiszin: volkomen eens, had het niet anders gedacht.  Mij leek de 'moeten' hier te zwak: Bolkestein leek/ lijkt er mij niet de man naar om een blad voor de mond te nemen. Ik dacht daarom dat 'niet mogen' hier beter had gepast. Nu, "noodzakelijk iets niet te doen" voor 'niet moeten' : ik vraag mij af of wij 'moeten' zo gebruiken.  

 Ik zeg dat ze voor 'niet mogen' moeten opteren ;-) als ze een echt verbod willen uitdrukken, zoals jij ook vermeldt. 

 Ik zal zelf nog eens nagaan of die 'niet moeten' in Nederland anders wordt gebruikt.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Niet gedacht dat ik zo verwarrend overkwam, maar ik vind het minstens subtiel.


 
Ik denk niet dat mij iets subtiels ontgaan is. Maar andersom misschien wel? In je eerste post plaats je vraagtekens bij het gebruik van ‘niet moeten’ in de zin van Bolkestein, omdat je er alleen de betekenis ‘niet hoeven’ in kunt zien. En inderdaad, in de zin van Bolkestein zou deze betekenis curieus aandoen. Maar de reguliere betekenis past zeer zeker wel. Juist die ontwaar je vreemd genoeg niet. Opmerkelijk is verder dat de betekenis ‘niet hoeven’ voor ‘niet moeten’ ook in Vlaanderen niet algemeen omarmd schijnt te zijn. Zie http://taaltelefoon.vlaanderen.be/nlapps/docs/default.asp?id=4888.




ThomasK said:


> Mij leek de 'moeten' hier te zwak: Bolkestein leek/ lijkt er mij niet de man naar om een blad voor de mond te nemen. Ik dacht daarom dat 'niet mogen' hier beter had gepast.



Ik kan niet in het hoofd van Bolkestein kijken, maar zijn zin met daarin ‘niet moeten’ is in elk geval correct geconstrueerd en drukt geen vergezochte betekenis uit, eerder een uiterst alledaagse. En ook mensen die geen blad voor de mond plegen te nemen, kunnen flink met ‘niet moeten’ strooien. Ook wel met 'niet mogen', maar alleen daar waar de betekenis van 'niet mogen' daadwerkelijk gewenst is.



ThomasK said:


> Ik zal zelf nog eens nagaan of die 'niet moeten' in Nederland anders wordt gebruikt.



Ik weet niet waar je precies op doelt, maar dat 'niet moeten doen’ neerkomt op ‘nodig zijn dat je iets niet doet’ of ‘noodzakelijk zijn dat je iets niet doet’ of, wat zwakker, ‘wenselijk zijn dat je iets niet doet’ (dan vaak in combinatie met een oordeelspartikel als 'maar', 'eens' of 'toch'), is in de ANS en elke andere degelijke grammatica na te lezen. Wat niet wil zeggen dat een spreker snel zulke klunzige zinnen in de mond zal nemen. Wel kun je met deze onbeholpen formuleringen goed het verschil met ‘niet hoeven (te) doen’ weergeven. Zie daarvoor ook de ANS.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik zie dus ook niets vreemds in het citaat van Bolkestein.

Ik had wel nog graag opgemerkt dat, naar aanleiding van Bibibiben's tweede link (deze), voor zover ik weet, "niet hoeven" in Vlaanderen, in de spreektaal, vrijwel onbestaande is en dat men "niet moeten" eigenlijk wel best als standaard Belgisch Nederlands zou aanvaarden. "Niet hoeven" is iets dat we kennen omdat we het op school geleerd hebben, maar _het bekt_ hier niet echt. Ik zal het wel in schrijftaal gebruiken, maar spontaan zeggen, hmmm, ik denk het niet.


----------



## ThomasK

Excuus als mijn zin als een kritiek overkwam, maar ik betreurde het feit dat ik verwarrend overkwam en met 'subtiel' verwees ik vooral naar mijn eigen gevoel bij die zinnen. Bij mij komt die 'niet moeten' hier wat ongewoon over, dat was mijn vertrekpunt. En ik erken: ik vrees dat ik dat niet gewoon ben. Ik herken heel duidelijk "Je moét dat niet doen" in de zin van 'het is niet nodig/ noodzakelijk dat je ...', maar als het in de irrealisvorm verschijnt, dan herken ik niet zo direct die betekenis daarin. 

Ik vond net op en.bab.la een zin die ik in Vlaanderen niet hoor: 


> "Ellis, je zou dit *niet* *moeten* *doen*./  Ellis, you shouldn't be doing this."


Daar zit mogelijk het problem: dit is een gebruik van 'moeten' dat wij - pardon, dat ik - niet kennen resp. ken... Daar zit de kern van de hele kwestie, denk ik. Begrijp je? Idem met 'Dat moet je niet doen'. Dat lijkt mij bij ons ongebruikelijk. Maar eventueel is dat mijn perceptive. 

Ik wil graag nog even vragen welke zinnen je als 'klunzig' beschouwt. Bedoel je dan die 'niet moeten'-zinnen?


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Ik wil graag nog even vragen welke zinnen je als 'klunzig' beschouwt. Bedoel je dan die 'niet moeten'-zinnen?



Nee, die 'niet moeten'-zinnen zijn zo alledaags als je ze wilt hebben. Het ging mij om de omschrijving van 'niet moeten'. Bijvoorbeeld: 

Je moet dit niet doen = Het is noodzakelijk/nodig/beter/wenselijk dat je dit niet doet.

Weinig mensen zullen 'het is noodzakelijk dat je dit niet doet' in de mond nemen en al helemaal niet 'het is nodig dat je dit niet doet'. Maar, zoals eerder gezegd, deze onbeholpen formuleringen laten wel goed het verschil met 'niet hoeven' zien:

Je moet dit niet doen = Het is noodzakelijk dat je dit niet doet.
Je hoeft dit niet te doen = Het is niet noodzakelijk dat je dit doet.

En dan ook nog maar deze:
Je mag dit niet doen = Het is niet toegestaan dat je dit doet.

Duidelijk is wel dat 'je mag dit niet doen' qua betekenis vrij dicht bij 'je moet dit niet doen' staat, zoals ook de Vlaamse Taaltelefoon verklaart in de link die ik in mijn vorige post gaf (http://taaltelefoon.vlaanderen.be/nlapps/docs/default.asp?id=4888). 

Ik begrijp trouwens nu ook waarom je zo afwijzend staat tegenover het 'je moet dit niet doen' van Franstalige studenten Nederlands. Als je er alleen de 'niet noodzakelijk dat'-lezing in ziet, oftewel 'niet hoeven', dan zouden die Franstalige studenten inderdaad mijlenver van 'je mag dit niet doen' staan. Degenen die er daarentegen de reguliere 'noodzakelijk dat niet'-lezing in herkennen, oftewel 'niet moeten', zullen veel minder moeite met deze uitspraak hebben, omdat deze vrij dicht blijft staan bij 'je mag dit niet doen'. Alleen in situaties waarin het zonneklaar is dat een dwingend verbod passender zou zijn dan een (ferme) afwijzing of afkeuring, zou de Franstalige student alsnog door de mand kunnen vallen.


----------



## Janpiet

Hallo,
Het is m.i. nog altijd zo, dat in Vlaanderen 'niet moeten' begrepen wordt als 'niet hoeven': _Je moet nog niet naar huis gaan.

_De betekenis die er in Nederland aan wordt gegeven (niet moeten=niet mogen) is in Vlaanderen wel bekend, maar niet echt ingeburgerd. 
De oorspronkelijke zin (De euro was een vergissing. W*e hadden dat niet moeten doen.)* wordt in Vlaanderen over het algemeen lichtjes anders geïnterpreteerd dan in Nederland.
In Vlaanderen betekent het: het ware beter geweest als we het niet hadden gedaan.
In Nederland betekent het: we hadden het niet mogen doen. Dan waren we nu beter af.
Het komt dus toch nog op hetzelfde neer.
Mijn gedacht.


----------



## ThomasK

bibibiben said:


> Weinig mensen zullen 'het is noodzakelijk dat je dit niet doet' in de mond nemen en al helemaal niet 'het is nodig dat je dit niet doet'. (...)
> 
> Ik begrijp trouwens nu ook waarom je zo afwijzend staat tegenover het 'je moet dit niet doen' van Franstalige studenten Nederlands. Als je er alleen de 'niet noodzakelijk dat'-lezing in ziet, oftewel 'niet hoeven', dan zouden die Franstalige studenten inderdaad mijlenver van 'je mag dit niet doen' staan. Degenen die er daarentegen de reguliere 'noodzakelijk dat niet'-lezing in herkennen, oftewel 'niet moeten', zullen veel minder moeite met deze uitspraak hebben, omdat deze vrij dicht blijft staan bij 'je mag dit niet doen'. Alleen in situaties waarin het zonneklaar is dat een dwingend verbod passender zou zijn dan een (ferme) afwijzing of afkeuring, zou de Franstalige student alsnog door de mand kunnen vallen.


 Een en ander wordt ook duidelijker voor mij. Inderdaad, die zinnen zouden wij ook niet produceren.  Maar die 'noodzakelijk dat niet' lijkt mij een nuance die wij niet maken (al moet ik hier opletten dat ik niet helemaal veralgemeen). 
 Inzake mijn studenten: wanneer ik ze verbeter, dan is het vooral wanneer ze een expliciete afwijzing bedoelen, dat leg ik hun gewoonlijk ook uit. Ik wil zelf nog eens nagaan hoe sterk het Franse 'tu ne dois pas faire cela' is.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Een en ander wordt ook duidelijker voor mij. Inderdaad, die zinnen zouden wij ook niet produceren. Maar die 'noodzakelijk dat niet' lijkt mij een nuance die wij niet maken (al moet ik hier opletten dat ik niet helemaal veralgemeen).
> Inzake mijn studenten: wanneer ik ze verbeter, dan is het vooral wanneer ze een expliciete afwijzing bedoelen, dat leg ik hun gewoonlijk ook uit. Ik wil zelf nog eens nagaan hoe sterk het Franse 'tu ne dois pas faire cela' is.


 
In Nederland bestaat naast 'niet moeten' in de betekenis 'noodzakelijk dat niet'* ook wel een 'niet moeten' in de betekenis 'niet noodzakelijk dat'**, maar deze betekenis kom je slechts in zeer beperkte mate tegen. En als je zo'n niet moeten II tegenkomt, krijgt 'moeten' ook steevast zeer veel nadruk en wordt er vaak een tegenstelling gecreëerd. Een typisch voorbeeld:

A: Moet ik ook nog naar dat feest?
B: Je móét(II) niet, je mag. [Of: het móét(II) niet, het mag.]

B echoot hier het door A gebruikte werkwoord.

Normaal gesproken wordt er niet geëchood en zie je dus het reguliere 'niet hoeven' verschijnen:

A: Moet ik ook nog naar dat feest?[Boodschap: Dat red ik nooit.]
B: Je hoeft niet te gaan, hoor. [Zeer curieus zou zijn: Je móét(II) niet gaan, hoor.]

Wordt 'niet moeten' wel gebruikt, dan is het vrijwel standaard niet moeten I:

A: Moet ik ook nog naar dat feest? [Boodschap: Vreselijk. Alsof ik daar zin in heb.]
B: Je moet(I) niet gaan, hoor. Zo'n chagrijnige kop zien ze liever niet verschijnen.

A: Moet ik ook nog naar dat feest? [Boodschap: Jij weet vast wel of het de moeite waard is.]
B: Je moet(I) niet gaan, hoor. Ik ben er geweest en het was niks.

Wat het Frans betreft, daar zit de pijn toch vooral bij het nogal moeilijk weer te geven verschil tussen 'niet mogen' en niet moeten I:
Je moet(I) dat niet doen = Tu ne dois pas faire cela [Ook: Il ne faut pas faire cela.]
Je mag dat niet doen = Tu ne dois pas faire cela [Ook: Il ne faut pas faire cela. Of, pregnanter: Il n'est pas permis de faire cela.]

Voor Franstaligen zal het vanwege de invloed van 'devoir' verleidelijk zijn om in beide gevallen 'moeten' te kiezen.

Voor 'niet moeten II' oftewel 'niet hoeven' gebruikt het Frans vaak compleet andere constructies:
Je móét(II) dat niet doen (= Je hoeft dat niet te doen) = Ce n'est pas la peine de faire cela. [Ook: Tu n'as pas besoin de faire cela. Of: Tu n'es pas obligé de faire cela.]

Als een Franstalige 'je moet dat niet doen' zegt, zal hij of zij dus waarschijnlijk eerder niet moeten I (al dan niet verward met 'niet mogen') in het achterhoofd hebben dan niet moeten II.

*Deze betekenisvariant noem ik vanaf nu voor het gemak 'niet moeten I' of kortweg 'I'.
**En deze variant wordt 'niet moeten II' of 'II'.


----------



## ThomasK

Bedankt voor deze uitvoerige uitleg. Het lijkt best herkenbaar, maar het lijkt me dat die 'niet moeten' vooral in die conditionalisvorm (die dan als II bedoeld is) bijzonder ongebruikelijk voor ons is: wat halfslachtig, of ietwat onduidelijk. (Voor ons, of nee, alvast voor mij !)


----------



## bibibiben

Ik zou me eerlijk gezegd geen raad weten als iedereen de neiging heeft mijn _niet moeten I_ onveranderlijk als een _niet moeten II_ te interpreteren. Ik zou dan gedwongen zijn mijn toevlucht te nemen tot omslachtigere constructies om alsnog mijn boodschap te kunnen overbrengen.

In plaats van het kernachtige:
Je moet niet gaan, hoor. [Ik ben er geweest en het was ook niks.]

Zou ik moeten zeggen:
Ik raad je af om te gaan, hoor.

Of: 
Als ik jou was, zou ik niet gaan, hoor.

En als ik per se geen 'ik' wil gebruiken, wordt het nog langer:
Je doet er beter aan om niet te gaan, hoor.

Of al even gekunsteld:
Het zou beter zijn als je niet gaat, hoor.

Of is er nog iets anders mogelijk? Hoe drukt men in Vlaanderen _niet moeten I_ kort en krachtig uit?


----------



## ThomasK

'Je kunt beter niet gaan' misschien, 'Als ik jou was, ...', en 'Je hoeft niet te gaan' lijkt mij ook mogelijk. Mij lijkt dat we echt heel anders met die 'niet moeten' omgaan, en dat onderscheid praktisch/ in de praktijk niet of zelden maken... 

Ik  dacht nog: ik vermoed dat je 'niet moeten' I in het Engels als 'you don't have to go' zouden kunnen vertalen, maar of dat de perfecte weergave is, geen idee...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> 'Je kunt beter niet gaan' misschien, 'Als ik jou was, ...', en 'Je hoeft niet te gaan' lijkt mij ook mogelijk. Mij lijkt dat we echt heel anders met die 'niet moeten' omgaan, en dat onderscheid praktisch/ in de praktijk niet of zelden maken...



Met 'je hoeft niet te gaan' geef je juist niet moeten II weer: het is niet noodzakelijk dat je gaat.

'Je kunt beter niet gaan' is misschien wel bruikbaar voor een lichte vorm van niet moeten I ('wenselijk dat niet), maar wat doen we met de zwaardere vorm van niet moeten I ('noodzakelijk dat niet')? 

Neem deze zin, gezegd tegen een kind dat steeds jengelt dat het niet bij oma op bezoek wil:
Je moet niet zo zeuren! Klep dicht en meekomen!

Mij komt het voor dat je zo'n stevige uitspraak niet  meer kunt weergeven met:
Je kunt beter niet zo zeuren! Klep dicht en meekomen!

Je hebt dan toch grover geschut nodig?




ThomasK said:


> Ik  dacht nog: ik vermoed dat je 'niet moeten' I in het Engels als 'you don't have to go' zouden kunnen vertalen, maar of dat de perfecte weergave is, geen idee...



Het tegendeel is het geval. 

Je móét(II) niet gaan = Je hoeft niet te gaan = Je bent niet verplicht om te gaan = You don't have to go. 
Je moet(I) niet gaan = You mustn't go (zwaardere vorm), you shouldn't go (lichtere vorm).

En nu we toch bezig zijn:
Je hoeft niet te gaan = Ik vind het niet nodig dat je gaat = You don't need to go.
Je mag niet gaan = You're not allowed to go.
Je (be)hoort niet te gaan = You shouldn't go, you ought not to go, you're not supposed to go.
Je zou niet moeten gaan = You shouldn't go.
Je dient niet te gaan = You shouldn't go, you ought not to go.


----------



## Peterdg

You mustn't go = je *mag* niet gaan. Dat kan je niet met "moeten" uitdrukken (toch niet in mijn ideolect). Het is een verbod.

"Je moet niet zo zeuren" is in mijn ideolect precies hetzelfde als "zeur (nou) niet zo!"


----------



## bibibiben

Het verbod bij uitstek wordt uitgedrukt door 'je mag niet gaan' = 'you are not allowed to go'. 

Met 'je moet(I) niet gaan' druk je uit dat de spreker vindt dat iets niet kan. In het Engels heb je dan 'you shouldn't go', maar ook 'you mustn't go' kan hier passend zijn, al naargelang de context. Overigens alleen in het Brits-Engels. Het Amerikaans-Engels geeft de voorkeur aan 'you shouldn't go'. Of anders: 'don't go' (de Vlaamse constructie dus...).

Toegegeven, niet elke 'mustn't' is een 'niet moeten I'. 'Niet mogen' kan heel goed een treffendere vertaling zijn. Zeker in formele teksten zal een 'must not' eerder een 'niet mogen' zijn.

'Je móét(II) niet gaan' heeft inderdaad niets met verboden te maken. Zoveel was wel duidelijk.

Ik ben er inmiddels wel van overtuigd: in Vlaanderen bestaat geen behoefte aan niet moeten I. Toch wel bijzonder, moet ik zeggen!


----------



## marrish

In deze vrij goed gemotiveerde discussie mis ik voornamelijk wat meer inzichten in wat in de laatste berichten aan bod begon te komen: het verschil tussen mogen en moeten zónder negatie. Mogen in die zin lijkt heel duidelijk op zich en behoeft geen verdere uitleg maar wat 'moeten' betreft vind ik dat 'moeten' een bredere waaier aan betekenissen omvat dan "noodzaak of verplichting". Hier zou ik graag meer over willen weten; 'moet' weergeeft de betekenis van het Engelse "must" en "should", anderzijds in zinnen zoals "ik moest hard lachen" duidt "moeten" evenwel niet noodzakelijk een verplichting of "noodzaak" aan.

Als ik het goed heb, heeft 'moeten' voornamelijk twee functies gelijk aan de twee bovengenoemde Engelse woorden; met negatie lijkt het erop dat voor sommigen deze functies blijven bestaan, voor anderen niet terwijl door sommigen slechts één functie wordt erkend in deze negatieve zin.

Laat mij Peterdg citeren "Je moet niet zo zeuren" (dit ben ik wel aan het doen!), hier is de betekenis, naar mijn mening duidelijk gelijk aan "should" in het Engels. Als advocaat van de duivel kan ik wel een andere standpunt verdedigen dat het is niet noodzakelijk dat je zo zeurt, je bent niet verplicht om zo te doen maar dit lijkt mij vergezocht. In deze trant is het ook niet equivalent aan "Je mag niet zo zeuren". Omdat ik het niet helemaal heb begrepen en dat er andere mensen zijn die zich afvragen, beschouw maar dit bericht niet als een nuttige bijdrage maar als een vraag.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vind je opmerking helemaal niet zeurderig, Marrish, maar ik dacht alleen dat we voor de diverse soorten 'moeten' bêter een aparte thread aanmaken. 

 Voor mij is de hele uitwisseling boeiend, maar ook confronterend: ik krijg het gevoel dat ik zelden bewust 'moeten' I gebruik. Het onderscheid lijkt mij behoorlijk subtiel, en ik denk er zeer zelden aan, heb er nog nooit bewust aan gedacht. Ik probeer het eventueel eens aan te kaarten bij taaladvies.net.

 Ik zit ook te denken aan mogelijke cultuurhistorische verklaringen vanuit religies en de houding t.o.v. de waarheid, de regels, maar ik weet niet of dat in dit forum mag...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Voor mij is de hele uitwisseling boeiend, maar ook confronterend: ik krijg het gevoel dat ik zelden bewust 'moeten' I gebruik. Het onderscheid lijkt mij behoorlijk subtiel, en ik denk er zeer zelden aan, heb er nog nooit bewust aan gedacht.



Voor mij is het ook erg confronterend, maar om een tegenovergestelde reden: het verschil tussen niet moeten I en niet moeten II is zo groot dat het een bron van misverstanden kan zijn.

Neem een situatie waarin iemand nieuw is in een stad, nog niet vertrouwd is met het openbaar vervoer en voor de zekerheid informeert wat te doen. Tussen twee Vlamingen kan zich dan bijvoorbeeld dit gesprek ontspinnen:

Vlaming 1: Ik vraag me af of vanaf deze halte om 14.40 uur bus 13 naar X vertrekt. 
Vlaming 2 (die weet dat bus 13 vrijwel nooit stipt is): U moet(II) bus 13 niet nemen (= don't have to). Waarom neemt u niet de tram van 14.42 uur?

Vlaming 2 loopt weg. In de verte komt onverwacht vroeg bus 13 aanrijden. Vlaming 1 denkt: laat ik gewoon alsnog bus 13 nemen. Vlaming 1 komt keurig op tijd voor het sollicitatiegesprek aan. Krijgt de baan en maakt al binnen drie maanden promotie. Het leven lacht hem toe.

Maar dan nu het gesprek tussen een Nederlander en een Vlaming:

Nederlander: Ik vraag me af of  vanaf deze halte om 14.40 uur bus 13 naar X vertrekt.
Vlaming (die weet dat bus 13 vrijwel nooit stipt is): U moet(II) bus 13 niet nemen (= don't have to). Waarom neemt u niet de tram van 14.42 uur?

Vlaming loopt weg. Nederlander denkt: oké, ik moet(I) bus 13 dus niet nemen (= shouldn't). Dan komt in de verte onverwacht vroeg bus 13 aanrijden. Nederlander denkt: _vooral niet bus 13 nemen_, maar braaf op die tram wachten. Tram komt met vertraging. Nederlander komt te laat op het sollicitatiegesprek en loopt de baan van z'n leven mis. Raakt depressief en pleegt zelfmoord. En dat alleen maar vanwege dat enorme verschil  tussen niet moeten I en niet moeten II!


----------



## Udo

Wat _moeten, mogen, hoeven_ betekent is enigszins duidelijk. Het probleem duikt eerst op als je de zin met _niet_ wilt negeren, omdat het niet duidelijk is wat er precies wordt negeerd. Bij voorbeeld: _Ik moet niet eten_ kan in principe qua logica _moeten_ of _eten_ negeren. 1. Ik (moet niet) eten. 2. Ik moet (niet eten). De bedoelingen zijn nu, met haakjes, makkelijk uit die zinnen op te maken.

Wat een spreker bedoelt (als hij zonder haakjes spreekt ) hangt af van de taal en zelfs van de streek, zoals we net hierboven hebben gezien. Dit soort vraagstukken zijn altijd een probleem bij verschillende talen.


----------



## Udo

héérlijk !

(reactie op de laatste bijdrage van bibibiben)


----------



## marrish

Vanavond zat ik op de bus naast een psychologe die met iemand op haar GSM in gesprek was. Ze zei: je moet niet zo denken, want je focust je op de negatieve ervaringen en minimaliseert de goede.

Wat ik heb begrepen dat het geen verbod is [mag niet], ook niet een uitdrukkelijk advies (doe niet zo: /niet/ moeten II) maar wel /niet/ moeten I. Ik denk dat dit niet gelijk is aan "je hoeft niet zo te denken".


----------



## ThomasK

Ik zou zeggen dat zij bedoelt: _you should not_. Dus een advies, maar zij laat - zoals typisch voor een advies - de andere person vrij. Je interpretatie is juist, maar ik zou geen onderscheid maken tussen een uitdrukkelijk advies en een ander. Maar misschien steekt daarin een stukje antwoord op de hele vraag: bestaan er twee soorten negatieve adviezen, een sterker en een minder sterk? 

@ Udo: dus het verschil tussen moeten I en II, akkoord. En het lijkt mij waar dat er regionale varianten zijn, inzake de interpretatie ervan en/ of de formulering van een (beoogde) taaldaad. Desnoods zullen diverse sprekers vanuit een verschillende culturele (bv. religieuze) achtergrond 'moeten' anders begrijpen, en andere nuances onderscheiden. Ik vind het bijvoorbeeld opvallend hoe het Engels diverse nuances kan uitdrukken met hulpwerkwoorden (enz.), terwijl wij dat niet kunnen._ (Zou iemand daarvoor een verklaring kunnen suggereren voor waarom één taal meer vormen van 'moeten' onderscheidt, graag !)

_@bibibibiben: ik kon niet vroeger reageren omdat ik het te druk had, maar interessante opmerking... Hoe fataal gebrek aan nuances (of kennis ervan) kan zijn, durf ik niet te bedenken. Het is, vrees ik, de tragiek die inherent is aan alle taal en communicatie. 
Maar 'U moet niet' betekent in Vlaanderen heus niet alleen 'niet hoeven', het kan ook een ontkenning van een voorafgaand 'moeten' zijn (soort echo) en/of een soort advies,  een tip, die de aangesprokene in zijn negatieve vorm zou moeten aannemen [_dat komt dicht bij 'moeten' I, denk ik_], maar waarbij wij de persoon vrij laten, niet aandringen of opleggen zoals bij 'niet mogen'. En altijd weer is er de context, die kan helpen... Alleen gebruiken wij dat niet vaak omdat het halfslachtig lijkt te zijn. Vandaar trouwens dat ik reageer op die zin in verband met Bolkestein...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Ik zou zeggen dat zij bedoelt: _you should not_. Dus een advies, maar zij laat - zoals typisch voor een advies - de andere person vrij. Je interpretatie is juist, maar ik zou geen onderscheid maken tussen een uitdrukkelijk advies en een ander. Maar misschien steekt daarin een stukje antwoord op de hele vraag: bestaan er twee soorten negatieve adviezen, een sterker en een minder sterk?


 
Aha, _niet moeten I_ bestaat dus wél in het Vlaams! _Shouldn’t_ in het Engels komt namelijk overeen met _niet moeten I_, terwijl _don’t have to _overeenkomt met_ niet moeten II._ En inderdaad, in de ene context klinkt het afkeuren, afwijzen of afraden zwaarder dan in de andere context. Dat geldt zowel voor _shouldn’t_ als voor _niet moeten I_.

Interessant is nog wel om na te gaan wat nu precies het verschil is tussen bijvoorbeeld _hij moet dat niet doen_, _hij zou dat niet moeten doen_ en _hij behoort dat niet te doen_. Alle drie zijn ze met _he shouldn’t do that_ te vertalen (hoewel ook _ought not to_ mogelijk is). Ik denk dat als je iets niet behoort te doen, de afkeuring grotendeels gebaseerd is op wat anderen ervan vinden, terwijl als je iets niet moet doen, daarin vooral de afkeurende houding van de spreker zelf doorklinkt. Het verschil tussen _hij zou dat niet moeten doen _en_ hij moet dat niet doen_ lijkt me erg klein. Toevoeging van _zou_ heeft vooral een verzachtende werking.



ThomasK said:


> Ik vind het bijvoorbeeld opvallend hoe het Engels diverse nuances kan uitdrukken met hulpwerkwoorden (enz.), terwijl wij dat niet kunnen.


 
Verrassende uitspraak. Ook het Nederlands bedient zich veelvuldig van de modale hulpwerkwoorden voor het uitdrukken van diverse betekenissen:

‘Moeten’ in andere betekenissen dan ‘verplicht zijn’:
Je moest eens weten.
Hij moest er niets van weten.
Het moest een keer gebeuren.
Ze moet een ongeluk gehad hebben.
Moet je horen.
Je moet niet zo raar doen.
Je moet niet denken dat ik jou ooit nog ga helpen.
We moeten de auto wat minder gaan gebruiken, vind je niet?

‘Mogen’ in andere betekenissen dan ‘toegestaan zijn’;
Wie mag ik helpen?
We mogen wel uitkijken.
U mag zich hier uitkleden. 
Hij mag van geluk spreken.
En wie mag hij zijn?
Ik mag toch hopen dat hij ons op tijd ophaalt.
Mocht dat gebeuren, laat het ons dan weten.
Ze mocht eens denken dat ik een oogje op haar had!
Hij mag dan veel weten, op mij maakt hij geen slimme indruk.

‘Kunnen’ in andere betekenissen dan ‘in staat zijn’:
Hij kan ‘n ongeluk hebben gehad.
Dat kon best de oorzaak van het ongeluk zijn.
Kan ik nog iets voor je doen?
Dat kun je toch niet zeggen?!
En wie kan weer alles oplossen als de heren er een zootje van hebben gemaakt?

‘Willen’ in andere betekenissen dan ‘bereid zijn’.
Dat wil zo nu en dan eens gebeuren.
Wil ik dat even voor je doen?
Waar wil je zo’n bakbeest dan kwijt?
Ik wou dat ik het antwoord wist.
Wil die oplossing werken, dan zijn er nog wel wat aanpassingen nodig.

_Zullen_ en _hoeven_ laat ik maar even buiten beschouwing. Geen tijd.



ThomasK said:


> Maar 'U moet niet' betekent in Vlaanderen heus niet alleen 'niet hoeven', het kan ook een ontkenning van een voorafgaand 'moeten' zijn (soort echo) en/of een soort advies, een tip, die de aangesprokene in zijn negatieve vorm zou moeten aannemen [dat komt dichtbij 'moeten' I, denk ik]...


 
Dat komt niet dicht bij _moeten I_, dat *is *_moeten I_. Afkeuren, afwijzen, afraden. Daarover ging het vanaf het begin. Tot nu toe kwam maar niet de bevestiging dat in Vlaanderen een dergelijk gebruik mogelijk is. Kennelijk is dat gebruik wel mogelijk. Wat een opluchting. Mag ik nu ook aannemen dat het mogelijk is om tegen het kind dat niet bij oma op bezoek wil ‘je moet niet zo zeuren’ te zeggen in plaats van ‘zeur niet zo’?


----------



## ThomasK

Eerst het dringendste: je hebt gelijk, vrees ik, inzake dat laatste punt. Ik moet bekennen/erkennen dat ik het niet zo herkende, en ik had het gevoel dat het niet de meest evidente vorm is, behalve als echo-vorm. Nu, die Bolkestein-vorm is zeker ongebruikelijk in die betekenis. 

Inzake die varianten in het Engels: ai, ai, je hebt ook gelijk, vrees ik. Ik heb me blindgestaard op de hulpwerkwoorden! Verdorie, de realiteit is toch weer complexer... 


> Interessant is nog wel om na te gaan wat nu precies het verschil is tussen bijvoorbeeld _hij moet dat niet doen_, _hij zou dat niet moeten doen_ en _hij behoort dat niet te doen_. Alle drie zijn ze met _he shouldn’t do that_ te vertalen (hoewel ook _ought not to_ mogelijk is). Ik denk dat als je iets niet behoort te doen, de afkeuring grotendeels gebaseerd is op wat anderen ervan vinden, terwijl als je iets niet moet doen, daarin vooral de afkeurende houding van de spreker zelf doorklinkt. Het verschil tussen _hij zou dat niet moeten doen _en_ hij moet dat niet doen_ lijkt me erg klein. Toevoeging van _zou_ heeft vooral een verzachtende werking.


 Volkomen akkoord inzake 'behoren te'. 
Inzake 'hij zou'-vormen: ik begin te denken dat hier net het verschil steekt tussen Vlaanderen en Nederland. Ik hoor de '*hij zou *niet moeten_'_-vorm zeer zelden in Vlaanderen. Dat leidde net tot mijn vraag. Ik heb even nagekeken op internet, en het lijkt erop dat "hij zou * niet moeten" alleen .nl-sites oplevert. Ik weet of ik daaruit de conclusie mag trekken dat ik gelijk heb dat het in Vlaanderen weinig voorkomt...


----------



## Chimel

ThomasK said:


> Inzake mijn studenten: wanneer ik ze verbeter, dan is het vooral wanneer ze een expliciete afwijzing bedoelen, dat leg ik hun gewoonlijk ook uit. Ik wil zelf nog eens nagaan hoe sterk het Franse 'tu ne dois pas faire cela' is.


Ik reageer alleen maar op dit deel van deze (interessante) discussie... 

In het Frans is het ook behoorlijk verwarrend, hoor, met verschillen tussen Frankrijk en België. Fransen hebben de neiging om te zeggen "Tu ne dois pas mentir" in de betekenis  "Je mag niet liegen", wat wij (met wat slechte wil...) zouden kunnen begrijpen als "Je bent niet verplicht te liegen (maar je mag wel...)". Wij zeggen dan weer "Il ne faut pas mentir" of "Tu ne peux/on ne peut pas mentir".

Met "liegen" is de betekenis vrij evident, maar in andere gevallen kan soms een misverstand ontstaan tussen een Fransman en een Belg over wat al dan niet verboden is.

Als je leerlingen "Je moet dat niet doen" in de betekenis van "Je mag dat niet doen" zeggen, dan zou ik dus denken dat ze ofwel Fransen zijn, ofwel uit de grensstreek komen. Alhoewel, met de invloed van de Franse films en series, dringt dit gebruik van "ne pas devoir" soms overal door.


----------



## ThomasK

Aha, interessant om te vernemen dat die "Tu ne dois pas" niet zo eenduidig is als ik dacht. _(Nu, mijn studenten komen uit diverse Europese landen, maar zeker ook voor een deel uit Wallonië of Brussel.) 

_Nog inzake het Engels: mijn opmerking sloeg op de variatie aan aparte (modale) verba die in het Engels ter beschikking staan. Maar zoals Bibibiben zegt: wij kunnen dat compenseren met adverbia en wendingen...


----------



## bibibiben

Chimel said:


> In het Frans is het ook behoorlijk verwarrend, hoor, met verschillen tussen Frankrijk en België. Fransen hebben de neiging om te zeggen "Tu ne dois pas mentir" in de betekenis  "Je mag niet liegen", wat wij (met wat slechte wil...) zouden kunnen begrijpen als "Je bent niet verplicht te liegen (maar je mag wel...)". Wij zeggen dan weer "Il ne faut pas mentir" of "Tu ne peux/on ne peut pas mentir".



Fascinerend! De Franstalige Belgen en de Nederlandstalige Belgen hebben elkaar op dit punt dus gebroederlijk gevonden, terwijl de Nederlandstaligen in Nederland en de Franstaligen in Frankrijk gezamenlijk een andere positie betrekken. Heel bijzonder.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Nog inzake het Engels: mijn opmerking sloeg op de variatie aan aparte (modale) verba die in het Engels ter beschikking staan.


Vanuit een etymologisch standpunt maakt het Engels niet gebruik van een grotere variatie aan modale hulpwerkwoorden dan het Nederlands. Tegenover elke reguliere Engelse ‘modal’ is een Nederlandse tegenhanger te vinden:

Kun(nen)/kan – can
Kon(den) – could
Mogen/mag – may
Mocht(en) – might
Moet(en)/moest(en) – must
Wil(len) – will
Wilde(n)/wou – would
Zul(len)/zal – shall
Zou(den) – should

Er bestaan weliswaar daarbovenop marginaal modale hulpwerkwoorden (need, dare...), maar ook daarvoor zijn Nederlandse tegenhangers te vinden. Wat desalniettemin niet onvermeld mag blijven: het Engelse ‘have to’ heeft duidelijk meer vleugels gekregen dan het Nederlandse ‘hebben te’, dat een nogal zieltogend bestaan leidt.

Al met al zit het verschil toch vooral daarin dat het Engels en Nederlands niet altijd even intensief gebruikmaken van de mogelijkheden die de modale hulpwerkwoorden bieden. Het Engels is bijvoorbeeld meer aan de haal gegaan met ‘may’ dan het Nederlands met ‘mogen’. 



ThomasK said:


> Maar zoals Bibibiben zegt: wij kunnen dat compenseren met adverbia en wendingen.


 
Het is inderdaad zo dat in het Nederlands een bepaalde betekenis pas naar voren komt als een oordeelspartikel wordt toegevoegd.

Vergelijk:
Hij mag zich wassen = Het is hem toegestaan om zich te wassen.
Hij mag zich wel wassen  = Ik vind dat hij zich moet wassen.

Maar meer dan eens heeft de toevoeging van een oordeelspartikel slechts een verdere nuancering ten doel, die ook in het Engels (en andere talen) alleen nog met adverbia kan worden weergegeven. Of het wordt zelfs niet weergegeven.

Neem deze trits:
Hij moet het hebben geweten.
Hij zal het hebben geweten.
Hij zou het hebben geweten.

Je kunt daarvan maken:
Hij moet het wel hebben geweten.
Hij zal het wel hebben geweten.
Hij zou het wel hebben geweten.

Dit ‘wel’ wordt in het Nederlands als een belangrijke nuancering beschouwd. In het Engels kun je een ‘surely’ toevoegen, maar dat lukt niet altijd. Wegens te onbelangrijk.


----------



## matakoweg

Ik dacht aan deze discussie toen ik de opmerking van mijn Belgische collega hoorde:

*Zeg tegen je collega's dat ze de oude applicatie niet hoeven te gebruiken*.

Het gaat om de overgang van de oude naar de nieuwe applicatie op zeer korte termijn, dus ik kon dat "hoeven" niet verklaren. Mij lijkt dat ze de oude applicatie niet meer moeten gebruiken! 

Is dit nu hypercorrectie? Want ik begreep dat met name in Belgie "niet hoeven" vaak als "niet moeten" wordt gezegd en dat in dit geval waar het duidelijk "niet moeten" moet zijn, wordt er "niet hoeven" gezegd.


----------



## ThomasK

Sjonge, dat zou ik nooit zeggen als dat bedoeld wordt, maar wat er zou kunnen is dat bepaalde nieuwerwetse uitdrukkingen in Vlaanderen helaas al eens fout gebruikt worden. Zo hoor ik nu bijzonder vaak het modieuze 'toch wel' na een zin zonder enige negatieve implicatie....


----------



## YellowOnline

matakoweg said:


> *Zeg tegen je collega's dat ze de oude applicatie niet hoeven te gebruiken*.
> [...]



Dat heeft voor mij slechts één betekenis: ik moet niet, maar ik mag wel. Als de oude applicatie niet meer gebruikt kan of mag worden, dan leidt deze zin tot nodeloze problemen.

In de marge: een vergelijking van modale hulpwerkwoorden met het Duits is ook interessant. Mussen/durven/sollen/... zeer verwarrend voor een Nederlandstalige met al die (min of meer) valse vrienden.


----------



## eno2

_De ontkenning van moeten is een beetje link. Niet moeten is niet het tegendeel van moeten.

Het    gebruik van moeten en hoeven in zinnen met negatief element is  *zeer ingewikkeld *en daarom nog moeilijk te beschrijven.

NIET  moeten - ik citeer- _ "geeft  aan dat het noodzakelijk of wenselijk is dat iets NIET gebeurt". Dat lees ik bij een aantal taaladviesgevers. De voorbeeldzin van Bolkestein is in dat opzicht correct. Het was niet wenselijk, vind hij.


 DE andere voorbeeldzin nu:


> Maar dat mag anderen, zoals economen en wetenschappers, er *niet *van weerhouden om de discussie te voeren.




  Zo te zien drukt "dat mag niet" hier dezelfde noodzakelijkheid of  wenselijkheid  uit dat iets niet gebeurt (de discussie mag niet belet noch belemmerd worden) als bij "dat moet niet"

Bolkenstein had dus volgens dat criterium evengoed kunnen zeggen: dat MOET anderen, economen en wetenschappers, er niet van weerhouden om de discussie te voeren".

Volgens mij drukt "mag..niet" (hier toch) een hogere graad van noodzakelijkheid of wenselijkheid uit dat iets niet gebeurt dan "moet niet". 


Het loopt stevig  door elkaar met het negatieve moeten/mogen.

Gelukkig is dan weer in veel context, in de meeste context,  het verschil op het eerste zicht al klaar en duidelijk want niet verwisselbaar.


----------



## eno2

@Bibi


Hij moet het hebben geweten.=>noodzakelijkerwijze, bijna zeker.
Hij zal het hebben geweten=> veronderstelling, onzeker.
Hij zou het hebben geweten=> volgens niet vermelde bronnen.

Grote verschillen daartussen.


----------



## eno2

Udo said:


> Wat _moeten, mogen, hoeven_ betekent is enigszins duidelijk. Het probleem duikt eerst op als je de zin met _niet_ wilt negeren, omdat het niet duidelijk is wat er precies wordt negeerd. Bij voorbeeld: _Ik moet niet eten_ kan in principe qua logica _moeten_ of _eten_ negeren. 1. Ik (moet niet) eten. 2. Ik moet (niet eten). _*De bedoelingen zijn nu, met haakjes, makkelijk uit die zinnen op te maken.*_
> 
> Wat een spreker bedoelt (als hij zonder haakjes spreekt ) hangt af van de taal en zelfs van de streek, zoals we net hierboven hebben gezien. Dit soort vraagstukken zijn altijd een probleem bij verschillende talen.



O ja? Leg dan de verschillende bedoelingen met de verschillende haakjes eens uit...

Vermoedelijk is "Ik moet [niet eten]" een doktersverbod?


----------



## eno2

marrish said:


> Laat mij Peterdg citeren "Je moet niet zo zeuren" (dit ben ik wel aan het doen!), hier is de betekenis, naar mijn mening duidelijk gelijk aan "should" in het Engels. Als advocaat van de duivel kan ik wel een andere standpunt verdedigen dat het is niet noodzakelijk dat je zo zeurt, je bent niet verplicht om zo te doen maar dit lijkt mij vergezocht. In deze trant is het ook niet equivalent aan "Je mag niet zo zeuren". Omdat ik het niet helemaal heb begrepen en dat er andere mensen zijn die zich afvragen, beschouw maar dit bericht niet als een nuttige bijdrage maar als een vraag.



"Je moet niet zo zeuren"=> jouw gezeur is ONGEWENST. (niet moeten= negatie van wat niet noodzakelijk of niet wenselijk is)


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> _
> 
> Het    gebruik van moeten en hoeven in zinnen met negatief element is  *zeer ingewikkeld *en daarom nog moeilijk te beschrijven.
> _.


Hier toch een goeie uitleg:



> Taalblad.be:
> De betekenissen van ‘hoeven’ en ‘moeten’ liggen dicht bij elkaar. Toch is  er een verschil. ‘Hoeven’ is namelijk zachter dan ‘moeten’.
> 
> ‘Moeten’ benadrukt de *noodzaak* van een situatie: de situatie controleert jou en je hebt weinig te kiezen. Bij ‘hoeven’ heb je *zelf meer controle over de situatie* en heb je een grotere keuzevrijheid.
> 
> 
> _Je *hoeft*  morgen niet langs te komen.(= Het is niet nodig dat je langskomt maar  je mag wel. Je beslist zelf. Ik doe de deur open als je aanbelt.)__Je *moet *morgen niet langskomen. (= Blijf morgen weg. Ik wil niet dat je komt. Als je het toch doet, sta je voor een gesloten deur.)  _



Als Vlaming hoef ik hoeven niet veel te gebruiken.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> @Bibi
> 
> 
> Hij moet het hebben geweten.=>noodzakelijkerwijze, bijna zeker.
> Hij zal het hebben geweten=> veronderstelling, onzeker.
> Hij zou het hebben geweten=> volgens niet vermelde bronnen.
> 
> Grote verschillen daartussen.



Uiteraard, maar als je heel mijn post leest, zie je dat ik deze drie voorbeeldzinnen gebruikte om iets heel anders te illustreren.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Uiteraard, maar als je heel mijn post leest, zie je dat ik deze drie voorbeeldzinnen gebruikte om iets heel anders te illustreren.


Welja, de invloed van het oordeelspartikel ("wel"). Maar ik vind dat "wel" die voorbeeldzinnen haast niet méér differentieert. 


Hij moet het hebben geweten.=>noodzakelijkerwijze, bijna zeker.
Hij moet het wel hebben geweten.=> ??? hoe verandert "wel" het bovenstaande???
Hij zal het hebben geweten=> veronderstelling, onzeker.
Hij zal het wel hebben geweten.? hoe verandert "wel" het bovenstaande???
Hij zou het hebben geweten=> volgens niet vermelde bronnen.
Hij zou het wel hebben geweten.=> Dit  kan alleen met de klemtoon op wèl. De nieuwe betekenis is dan  een tegenspraak op "hij zou het niet hebben geweten. Bij de twee vorige voorbeelden kan die tegenspraak ook opduiken, als je de klemtoon op "wel" legt. Maar daar bestaan de twee mogelijkheden. Niet of wèl klemtoon op wel.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Welja, de invloed van het oordeelspartikel ("wel"). Maar ik vind dat "wel" die voorbeeldzinnen haast niet méér differentieert.


Het onbeklemtoonde _wel _verhoogt in de drie zinnen de graad van zekerheid of waarschijnlijkheid. 



eno2 said:


> Hij zou het wel hebben geweten.=> Dit  kan alleen met de klemtoon op wèl. De nieuwe betekenis is dan  een tegenspraak op "hij zou het niet hebben geweten. Bij de twee vorige voorbeelden kan die tegenspraak ook opduiken, als je de klemtoon op "wel" legt. Maar daar bestaan de twee mogelijkheden. Niet of wèl klemtoon op wel.



Nee, de versie waarin _wel_ onbeklemtoond blijft, is juist zeer gebruikelijk. Laat ik er maar bij zeggen: in Nederland tenminste.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Het onbeklemtoonde _wel _verhoogt in de drie zinnen de graad van zekerheid of waarschijnlijkheid.


 Kan je dat ergens mee staven?





> Nee, de versie waarin _wel_ onbeklemtoond blijft, is juist zeer gebruikelijk. Laat ik er maar bij zeggen: in Nederland tenminste.


Natuurlijk. Maar niet in deze nogal gekunstelde variant ('Hij zou het wel hebben geweten'). Deze zin apart zegt mij niet veel. Tenzij met de klemtoon zoals ik zei. Misschien wil je zo goed zijn om een voorbeeld-context toe te voegen?


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Natuurlijk. Maar niet in deze nogal gekunstelde variant ('Hij zou het wel hebben geweten'). Deze zin apart zegt mij niet veel. Tenzij met de klemtoon zoals ik zei. Misschien wil je zo goed zijn om een voorbeeld-context toe te voegen?



Ik zie al waarop het misverstand berust. _Hij zou het hebben geweten hebben_ heeft meerdere betekenissen. _Zou(den)_ kan onder meer een niet-werkelijkheidsmodaliteit uitdrukken (zie http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/28/03/03/02/02/body.html), maar ook uitdrukken dat "de spreker heeft vernomen dat een bepaalde handeling of toestand zich voordoet, zal voordoen of voorgedaan heeft, maar dat er geen zekerheid over bestaat." (zie http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/18/05/04/04/02/06/body.html). Jij doelde op het laatste, ik op het eerste. In de eerste betekenis kan het oordeelspartikel _wel _probleemloos gebruikt worden, in de tweede betekenis zie ik net als jij ook problemen.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Ik zie al waarop het misverstand berust. _Hij zou het hebben geweten hebben_ heeft meerdere betekenissen. _Zou(den)_ kan onder meer een niet-werkelijkheidsmodaliteit uitdrukken (zie http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/28/03/03/02/02/body.html), maar ook uitdrukken dat "de spreker heeft vernomen dat een bepaalde handeling of toestand zich voordoet, zal voordoen of voorgedaan heeft, maar dat er geen zekerheid over bestaat." (zie http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/18/05/04/04/02/06/body.html). Jij doelde op het laatste, ik op het eerste. In de eerste betekenis kan het oordeelspartikel _wel _probleemloos gebruikt worden, in de tweede betekenis zie ik net als jij ook problemen.


OK we zijn er uit


----------



## marrish

marrish said:


> In deze vrij goed gemotiveerde discussie mis ik voornamelijk wat meer inzichten in wat in de laatste berichten aan bod begon te komen: het verschil tussen mogen en moeten zónder negatie. Mogen in die zin lijkt heel duidelijk op zich en behoeft geen verdere uitleg maar wat 'moeten' betreft vind ik dat 'moeten' een bredere waaier aan betekenissen omvat dan "noodzaak of verplichting". Hier zou ik graag meer over willen weten; 'moet' weergeeft de betekenis van het Engelse "must" en "should", anderzijds in zinnen zoals "ik moest hard lachen" duidt "moeten" evenwel niet noodzakelijk een verplichting of "noodzaak" aan.
> 
> Als ik het goed heb, heeft 'moeten' voornamelijk twee functies gelijk aan de twee bovengenoemde Engelse woorden; met negatie lijkt het erop dat voor sommigen deze functies blijven bestaan, voor anderen niet terwijl door sommigen slechts één functie wordt erkend in deze negatieve zin.
> 
> Laat mij Peterdg citeren "Je moet niet zo zeuren" (dit ben ik wel aan het doen!), hier is de betekenis, naar mijn mening duidelijk gelijk aan "should" in het Engels. Als advocaat van de duivel kan ik wel een andere standpunt verdedigen dat het is niet noodzakelijk dat je zo zeurt, je bent niet verplicht om zo te doen maar dit lijkt mij vergezocht. In deze trant is het ook niet equivalent aan "Je mag niet zo zeuren". Omdat ik het niet helemaal heb begrepen en dat er andere mensen zijn die zich afvragen, beschouw maar dit bericht niet als een nuttige bijdrage maar als een vraag.
> 
> 
> eno2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Je moet niet zo zeuren"=> jouw gezeur is ONGEWENST. (niet moeten= negatie van wat niet noodzakelijk of niet wenselijk is)
Click to expand...

Bedankt! Dit is volgens mij een heel doeltreffende benadering en verwoording van wat en hoe gebruikt wordt.


----------

